# Chicken coop



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

My chickens are currently staying in my newly cleaned barn at night and crapping on everything!!!! It is driving me crazy. I built them a pen, and was wanting to put netting on the top so they wouldn't fly out, but can't seem to find anything cheap enough.. So I was wondering if I could use a tarp temporarily, or would it make it way to hot ? The pen is chain link, Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We use a tarp on our turkey pen...works fine..doesnt seem too hot...: ) our pen is chain link as well


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm new to chickens so correct me if this is not something that most chicken owners do but we clipped one side of our chickens wings so they couldn't fly out because we don't have a cover on our coops yet either


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can clip the wing. You will have to do it on some sort of a regular basis.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You have to clip the wing once a year after they molt


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't want to clip their wings, as I let them out every now and then, I want them to be able to get away from predators. I will get a tarp in the next couple days, thanks!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I wish I could let mine out but my dog seems a little too interested in them I'm afraid even if he was playing he would kill them he's a border collie


----------



## tjroberts (Jan 15, 2013)

We use welded fence to cover the top of our pen then put a tarp but forgot to peak it in the middle and it rained for a few days straight and almost collapsed one side of the chain link pen. Not Good


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Clip their wings. Ours are free range and they can get away from predators just fine. Most won't fly up onto anything to get away anyway....they just run and use their wings to help get a little elevation sometimes. They can still do that with the clipped wings. Just be sure to clip only one side (or they can still fly) and clip it short enough to do some good.


----------

